# wifi device doesnt show up

## zomzilla

Hi,

I had some problems setting up the driver, but this problem seems unrelated so i started a new thread

I am using the broadcom-sta package and i get these lines in dmesg

```
wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel
```

which i think doesnt matter

```
eth0: Broadcom BCM4315 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller 5.100.82.112
```

which i thought meant the device would be there

but ifconfig eth0 says there is no such device

anyone know why this might be?

EDIT

i just noticed this is in the wrong subforum

i dont know how i ended up with it here; (sorry mods)Last edited by zomzilla on Fri May 31, 2013 9:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 666threesixes666

ifconfig -a?

-a shows all devices regardless of being up or down, since your not connected i imagine your eth0 is down

----------

## desultory

 *zomzilla wrote:*   

> i just noticed this is in the wrong subforum
> 
> i dont know how i ended up with it here; (sorry mods)

 Feel free to report such things, as the all seeing eye does occasionally decide to blink.

Moved from Gamers & Players to Networking & Security.

----------

